# Anyone got pregnant after lap and dye and ovarian drilling with PCOS?



## sonialouise82

Hi girls,

Going in for a lap and dye in 2 weeks. I have PCOS and although ovulating on clomid i havent got pregnant so they are checking for endometriosis for painful periods, checking for fibroids and polyps, checking my tubes are open and drilling my ovaries. 

Anyone had this done and got pregnant?

Thanks
xxx


----------



## trying4no.1

hi ya,

i had lap, dye,drilling and hysteroscopy on 18 november, nothing for me yet. op went fine, but you will need someone with you for the first two days constantly. my poor hubby had to do everything for me. 

the first two days are the worst post-op, you feel like crap and get horrible bruises, which are at their worst on day 8. 

dont wanna scare you but i wish someone would've told me how crappy i would feel!
xx


----------



## ineedaseed

hi!

i havent had any of this done, but may have one or two of the procedures as recently found out i have pcos. 

I am just round the corner from you sonia! where are you going for treatment?

Just wanted to wish you luck x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh blimey I'm even nearer!

Have a look on success stories - am sure there will be some cases on there. But apparently it IS quite common to fall after procedures like this as it tends to clear the way - a little spring clean! Am also on clomid with pcos so same boat. fx'd it brushes away the cobwebs for you xxx


----------



## littleblonde

I havent had the drilling but i did have a lap and dye in november 08 and i do have pcos. I was told i would never conceive as both my tubes are blocked. I was due to start ivf 3 months ago. Im sat now with my 29 day old baby. I conceived naturally and didnt have tablets or anything. To this day i have no idea how as i saw the pictures of my tubes. Good luck


----------



## sonialouise82

Thanks for your messages. Im hoping this will do the trick. My doc said i need a service lol. 

Hey DragonMummy- I have replied to your private message. 

Hey ineedaseed- Im having treatment at The Royal Surrey under Mr Curtis. Who are you seeing?

Hi trying4no.1- Thanks for letting me know. Luckily Hubby has taken some time off to be with me after the op so hopefully i should be well looked after. 

Hi littleblonde- im so happy for you! That brought a tear to my eye. How long were you trying for?

Sonia
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey am also RSCH with Mr Curtis! Not that I have actually got to see him yet - my initial consultation was with Mr Barton Smith and last week I just got some registrar. But my GP was trained by Mr Curtis which I think is why I have had such positive GP service.


----------



## louis

Hi Sonia, my friend has pcos she had a lap and dye done, went on clomid but didnt respond to it, had ovarian drilling and was pregnant two weeks later! so it can happen lots of baby dust to you lou :thumbup:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi,,,i was diagnosed with pcos on my only ovary june 09....i started taking clomid oct 09...i had a lap & dye on 3rd feb 2010 & got my BFP on 20th feb!! they didnt find anything during the lap & dye, we assume it just cleared out my tube!!! good luck xx


----------



## sonialouise82

Oh wow dancingkaty1. So pleased for you. How long had you been trying for?

xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

sonialouise82 said:


> Oh wow dancingkaty1. So pleased for you. How long had you been trying for?
> 
> xx

thank u...we had been ttc for 18 mths....i know this may sound not very long as i know some women try for a lot longer but i found it sooo hard every mth, all my friends were getting pregnant & some didnt even plan it!! it was def the hardest & most emotional 18 mths of my life but when u get that BFP it really does make it sooo worth the wait.....xxx


----------



## Summerdayz

I had a lap dye done the end of feb 2011 and it wasnt nice and quite painful after with bleeding but well worth it as i conceived a few days after it :thumbup: we had been trying for nearly 3 years so it was a complete shock :hugs:

I was one day late due on 16th march and im not sure what made me get a test the next day because i had completely stopped abscessing with buying a test as i would always feel so gutted looking at a negative :( , but i did and went home did it a few hours later and only looked at the test for about 5 seconds and thought nope its negative and left it in the bathroom, about 4 hours later i thought must put that all in the bin so as i picked it up it caught my eye 2 lines :dohh: i nearly passed out one was very faint but defo there , i called hubby and he wasnt sure because i said how faint it was so told me to do another in the morning and it came out the same 2 lines one faint this one fainter :/ so we took it as i was took a sample to the doctors and told friends and family, later on that day the doc called and said it was negative wtf!!! i i new it was wrong hubby was a little stressed so we went and spent a small fortune on clear blue tests and all thank god positive and strong lines very clear :) so we took 5 in all to the doctors and showed them and they said they wouldnt pass my notes to the midwife until they did a positive test with me ggrrrrr.... so a week later i went back and yes it was positive and i was told NEVER TRUST A DOCTORS PREGNANCY TEST BY THE PRACTISE MANAGER AND NURSE . I am now waiting for my dating scan on the 16th of may :) 

so it is possible and i wish you all luck and hope :) x x x :hugs:


----------



## inperfected

Hugs. It's definitely possible, though it seems it can take a while too... We tried for 17 months all up. I had lap, dye and drilling in June 10 then repositioning ovaries in sept 10 (planned due to the Amount they did in first surgery). They found endo extensively but tubes weren't blocked. I didn't ovulate still after that so got put on clomid, but after having hyperstimulation on 50mg and nothing on 25mg they took me off it, and amazingly (we'd given up and had a 1.5 year wait for ivf at that point), i got pregnant in December. I crazily expected pregnancy to be easy though (very bad mistake! I didn't even know you could end up on bed rest within the second month!!)


----------



## redberry

I had a lap and dye and ovarian drilling last May (almost exactly a year ago, in fact). Three months ago I started on Clomid because I still hadn't conceived, but that doesn't seem to be working either. I have PCOS, endometriosis and one blocked tube. 

I was very bloated (couldn't do my trousers up) and a bit sore after the lap and dye, but I was amazed how quickly I recovered. I went in on the Thursday and by the Monday I felt fine. I was also impressed by how tiny the cuts were. I did get laughed at by the nurses, though, because the dye leaked and my backside was bright blue! That went in a few days though, luckily!

It's not bad. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Amy 1

Hi ladies I have posted in here a few days ago had op on 8th July ovarian drilling lap and hyster had dye through tubes and endo treatment. Was great after surgery and recovered v quickly slight pain in shoulder and tummy but back to normal after 5 days. Had what felt like ovulation pain on 21st normally get period on the 2nd still nothing. I har PCOS AND ENDOMETRIOSIS. Did a test and was negative so can't be preg??!!! Anybody know how long after surgery for the above did they fall?? Or how long did it take to get aunt flow???? Have been trying for ages no joy any suggestions?? I'm due to go back to my consultant on the 5th October. Xxxxx


----------



## Baby in me

hi everyone, i'm new 2 d site i have pcos,i have been ttc for 4yrs now no luck,i was on clomid 100mg for one cycle but did'nt work for me so my dr decided to go for ovarian drilling in september 2012 any idea?(i also done hsg test my tubes are fine).


----------



## tommyg

In my area they normally do a lap and dye before any form of treatment.

My sis got pregnant with IUI, and again natually with her second (while on a waiting list).
One friend go pregnant after clomid.
And another after the lap and dye but waiting on IVF. She is convinced that the clean out and being on the IVF waiting list took the presure off and bang.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------

